# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Советское сказание о Кришне

## Aniruddha das

http://staroeradio.ru/audio/9060

Запись радиоспектакля 1969 года "Сказание о Кришне".

----------


## Кирилл дас

Спасибо.)

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

А в каком году была написана мелодия для приветствия Божеств? Разве еще до 1969 года? Ее ведь Харрисон придумал?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Автор пьесы и режисёр - Б.Тираспольский
Музыка - Т.Корганова
Исполнители:
Сур Дас - Семён Гушанский
Первый мальчик (Кришна) - Маргарита Корабельникова
Второй мальчик (Бальрама) - Бронислава Захарова
Акрура - Сергей Гражданкин
Канса - Георгий Менглет
Деваки - Роза Макагонова
Васудева - Юрий Дубов
Вишну - Николай Алексеев
Нанда - Борис Левинсон
Яшода - Антонина Дмитриева
Путана - Елена Озерцова
Сокатасур - Яков Беленький
Судама - Татьяна Курьянова
Озёрный змей - Михаил Львов
*Пастушка - Лия Ахеджакова* 
Радха - Людмила Долгорукова
Группа хора мальчиков Московского хорового училища
Ансамбль солистов Большого симфонического оркестра
Центрального телевидения и Всесоюзного радио
Дирижёр Александр Корнеев
Запись 1969г.

СТЕРЕО С50-11031-34
Комплект из двух пластинок
Цена 3руб. 30коп.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Нормальными голосами хоть рассказано. А то как вспомню мульт один наш... "Это Я, Кришна, с планеты шелезяка"

----------


## jiva

:good:  Даже мелодии авторитетные

----------


## Махабхарата дас

ой, а как скачать сей шедевр можно? очень хотеть  :aaaaaaa:

----------


## Вишишта даса

Я впал в экстаз!

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

http://narod.ru/disk/12299001001/ska...e-mp3.rar.html

----------


## Вишишта даса

СПАСИБО!

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

я так и не понял, как это было возможно в 69, за два года до приезда Прабхупады в Россию

----------


## Вишишта даса

А почему нет? По-моему вполне логично. После его приезда вряд ли смогли бы такое ставить.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Примерно в те годы у меня была большая красивая книга "Сказание о Раме". А в школьном учебнике, если не путаю,  был стишок про махатму Ленина. Т.е. дружба была, русский-индиец братья навек.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Просто там ведь все явно по нашим искконовским материалам сшито... А ИСККОНу тогда должно было быть всего-то два-три года

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Да, это удивительно, так как сингл "Говинда" был выпущен только в 1970 году.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

А при чем здесь "Говиндам ади Пурушам"? Этой мелодии в записи нет...

То, что так похоже на ИСККОН, только доказывает, что Шрила Прабхупада передал нам настоящую традицию. Явно, консультантами в спектакле были индусы. Сначала я подумала было, что все-таки это не 1969 (в начале похоже на радио Кришна-лока)... но отличия (например, произношение "Бальрама",  "Канса"; нарушен порядок в Дамодара-лиле и лиле с кражей одежд гопи; советская "простокваша" вместо йогурта) показывают, что делали спектакль обычные советские люди, без помощи ИСККОНовцев. Так что молодцы, нет слов. 

Кстати, мне показалось, что режиссер не очень смог объяснить Лие А., что гопи нравится, когда Кришна у них масло крадет. Наверное, сам не понимал.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Как это нет, когда есть. Если эта мелодия возникла в 70, а выпущена на пластике в 71, то в 69 она точно не могла еще появиться в ссср. Насчет 69 года это какая-то ошибка, вероятно. Насчет гопи Ахеджаковой, я напротив отметил, что этот момент очень даже неплохо раскрыт. Ей явно нравилось.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

И на какой минуте "Говиндам Ади Пурушам", в какой части?

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

9.31

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Но это не "Говиндам", 100%. Наша мелодия намного сложнее. 
А этот распев хора (там даже и без слов) просто чуть-чуть похож, несколькими нотами. 
Хор в спектакле, кстати, поет неправильно: "Хари Кришна".
Так что это они поставили тогда все сами, благодаря дружбе народов. 
А вообще - план Кришны. Жаль, что Шрила Прабхупада не повстречал их тогда.
Да и как он мог, он же не по культурному ведомству в СССР поехал.

----------


## Вишишта даса

Говорят, что на саундтреке стоит дата 1975 год.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Говорят, что на саундтреке стоит дата 1975 год.


вот это уже больше похоже, потому как много мелодий явно перекатаных с пластинки Radha Krishna Temple, который продюсировал Джордж Харисон. В СССР любили перепевать  модные западные мелодии.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2318460
Точно так же мы обозначим и совершенно иное по стилистике радиопредставление «Сказание о Кришне» (автор и режиссер Б. Тираспольский, композитор Т. Корганов) — первый спектакль цикла «Эпос народов мира», звуковую адаптацию собрания старинных индийский легенд. В этой работе привлекает новая для радиотеатра форма.Два года продолжалась работа над «Сказанием», ибо была она изначальна сложна. В подготовке спектакля принимали участие ученые Московского университета, активисты общества «СССР — Индия», музыканты Московского хорового училища.«Кришнаяна» существует в индийском эпосе много столетий и пересказывалась разными поэтами. Наиболее популярны вариации, принадлежащие средневековому сказителю по имени Сур Дас. По преданиям, он был странствующим слепцом, прожившим более ста лет на севере страны.И поныне на деревенских праздниках каждой весной здесь разыгрываются представления-мистерии о Кришне, его матери Яшо-де, злом тиране Кансе и о том, как юный пастушок преодолел множество препятствий и победил повелителя демонов и людей.Традиции русских переводов индийского эпоса имеют уже почти двухсотлетнюю историю. Тем не менее для радиоварианта понадобилось выбрать и перевести заново многие строфы и страницы из песен о Кришне.Все мистерии о Кришне сопровождаются музыкой. На сцене в качестве полноправного действующего лица располагается оркестр. Сур Дас, по преданиям, исполнял свои стихи под аккомпанемент народного струнного инструмента. И Кришну изображают обычно с музыкальным инструментом в руках — со свирелью: пастух пасет коров и играет на дудочке. *Создатели радиоспектакля ввели в художественную ткань постановки обилие музыки. Национальные мелодии обработаны так, что они воспринимаются без усилий*.Главная сложность таилась в поиске драматургической формы спектакля. Обычно «звучащий эпос» представал в форме чтецкого выступления, оснащенного (или не оснащенного) постановочными эффектами. Так слушали мы фрагменты гомеровских поэм, отрывки из Калевипоэга и русских былин. Иной — тоже привычный вариант — литературно-музыкальная композиция, где поводом и стержнем инсценировки отдельных эпизодов эпоса служат фрагменты музыкальной классики. Знаменитый пример — норвежские саги и «Пер Гюнт» Грига. Но все это произведения, где содержание и эмоциональный строй эпоса подчинены трактовке художника, взявшегося за их пересказ и обработку, где на первом плане индивидуальность исполнителя, а не фактура самого материала.Создатели «Сказания о Кришне» выбрали иной путь: они пришли к идее разыграть у микрофона действо о Кришне так, как оно играется на уже упоминавшихся весенних праздниках в Индии.В мистериях о Кришне обычно играют дети — мальчики в возрасте до 14 лет. Они исполняют все главные роли, даже женские. Исключение — Ведущий, который поясняет зрителям происходящее. Отсюда и драматургический ход радиопредставления — песня и диалог Учителя (Сур Дас) с детьми, которым предстоит сыграть роли в мистерии. Песни — прелестно стилизованные, в отличном исполнении хора мальчиков Московского хорового училища и музыкального ансамбля под руководством А. Корнеева — проходят через весь спектакль, как бы отделяя главы сказания. Они подчеркивают сюжетную структуру спектакля и в то же время создают атмосферу «игры в театр», атмосферу, присущую вообще народным представлениям.В этом радиопредставлении авторы следовали не букве первоисточника, а его духу. Постановщик и его коллеги не стремились с этнографической точностью воспроизвести тексты Сур Даса и не старались в точности воссоздать деревенские праздники; они обратились лишь к некоторым сюжетным коллизиям эпоса, использовали отдельные приемы сельских мистерий найдено в гугле по тэгу "сур дас спектакль", текстовый файл с сайта www.tvmuseum.ru

Вполне возможно, что Харрисон обработал те же самые национальные мелодии.

----------


## Кирилл дас

А скажите, в этой аудио-постановки все точно, или же есть философские отклонения от учения Шрилы Прабхупады?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> А скажите, в этой аудио-постановки все точно, или же есть философские отклонения от учения Шрилы Прабхупады?


Эта постановка интересна главным образом как исторический факт, как источник авторитетного знания о Кришна-лиле это не стоит воспринимать. Авторитетное знание о Кришна-лиле можно получить только от вайшнавов.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Если можно, добавление.

Я уже писала, какие там есть небольшие расхождения - в ходе лилы и звучании части мантры (Хари вместо Харе). 
В философии расхождений там не и быть не может: это детский спектакль, там нет философии.
Ребенок может слушать, даже просто чтобы отыскать отличия от книги "Кришна". То есть, тем, кто уже читал книги, там вообще ничего опасного нет. Традиционно у вайшнавов , что люди собирались вечером семьями и смотрели такие постановки. Это Кришна-катха, фактически. 

И чем запись очень ценна - там есть прекрасные голоса и хороший подбор музыки, а это передает эмоцию бхакти, настроение (расу). Вот этого нам может не хватать, даже взрослым, не то что детям. Поэтому я спектакль однозначно рекомендую. Такого уровня передачу характеров голосом в ИСККОН поискать еще надо. А для развития эмоционального интеллекта ребенка это важно. 

Одно "но" насчет голосов. 
Невероятно хороши голоса (характеры) родителей, гопи и Радхарани. 
Терпимо - Вишну (это единственное отклонение в философии, которое там можно усмотреть: Вишну (голос с неба) там говорит, как "безличный брахман" )). Но это обсуждаемо с ребенком (как и отличие в звучании мантры), а взрослому тем более понятно. 

Но мне не очень понравилось - голоса Кришны и Баларамы, потому что их играют матаджи... Но это советская школа, традиция, тут ничего не поделаешь. Сама игра у них отличная. 

Но в общем и целом игра актеров передает эмоции очень правильно. А уж количество произнесенных имен "Кришна", и очень хорошо произнесенных, - выше всех моих ожиданий от советской постановки.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Скорее, мотив в спектакле для Харе Кришна мантры - это традиционный мотив. Прабхупада его пел, поэтому Харрисон  его использовал.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Но, интересно, что там не только мелодия из "Говинда", но ещё несколько наших мелодий из бхаджанов, например, из "Туласи пранамы" и еще...
Мы вчера слушали, думаем, может, взяли они какой–нибудь спектакль от американских вайшнавов и русифицировали...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Мы вчера слушали, думаем, может, взяли они какой–нибудь спектакль от американских вайшнавов и русифицировали...


Сомневаюсь ) СССР... железный занавес, не могло быть и речи об ИСККОН. Да и композитор подписан, и советский стиль у хора. 
Вот объяснение : 



> Два года продолжалась работа над «Сказанием», ибо была она изначальна  сложна. В подготовке спектакля принимали участие ученые Московского  университета, активисты общества «СССР — Индия»,


Ну т.е. консультировали носители традиции (индусы) или русские специалисты, кто бывали в Индии. 
Мы считаем, что это "наши мелодии", а они - традиционные, Прабхупада передал нам  традицию ) он ведь лично обучал всем мелодиям своих западных учеников. 

Так что, есть что ответить тем, кто говорит, что ИСККОН - это новодел.

----------


## lokaram das

Kirtiraja Jakupko от Lokaram Das

I have an original copy of this album that I got from the Moscow devotees more than 30 years ago. Listening to it certainly brings back many fond memories of those early days in the development of ISKCON in the Former Soviet Union. They were VERY special times thanks to Srila Prabhupada.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Для меня очевидно, что это было записано позже, и также очевидно, что мелодии взяты с искконовских записей. По содержанию может быть пара индийских консультантов подсоветовали чего своего.

----------


## Rustam

Голос Камсы - супер ! Эх.....

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Для меня очевидно, что это было записано позже, и также очевидно, что мелодии взяты с искконовских записей. По содержанию может быть пара индийских консультантов подсоветовали чего своего.


Корганов, Томас Иосифович

"Сказание о Кришне" (1977)

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Сомневаюсь ) СССР... железный занавес, не могло быть и речи об ИСККОН. Да и композитор подписан, и советский стиль у хора. 
> 
> .


Вообщет могли....железный занавес как раз позволял просто брать мелодию или текст "на Западе" и "катать" его беззастенчиво. Никто бы авторские права не заявил.

К тому же не смотря на "занавес" информация  как-то просачивалась. Там промелькнуло общество СССР-Индия -вот вам и "щель" в  занавесе. Кто интересовался -мог много чего узнать.

Во всяком случае, когда мне в 1987 году преданный впервые показал фото Прабхупады и спросил: "ты знаешь, кто это"? Я уверенно ответила: "да, знаю. Это- Прабхупада".  Преданный удивился, я тоже :smilies: .  Сама не знаю, откуда я это знала. Но я интересовалась йогой, Индийской философией, где-то информация всё-таки "просочилась".

Думаю, что предположение матаджи Кастурики не так уж лишено смысла:



> Мы вчера слушали, думаем, может, взяли они какой–нибудь спектакль от американских вайшнавов и русифицировали...


Это - самый короткий путь для сбора материала для спектакля(уже обработанного). Гораздо короче, чем переводить оригинальные тексты и обрабатывать довольно специфические мелодии бхаджанов. Потребовались бы годы.

Если это действительно 1975-й, то в 1979-м я как раз училась на постановочном отделении, и примерно представляю себе "кухню" режиссера и постановщика. Наверняка они что-то слышали подобное на Западе и могли записать, а потом сделать что-то своё. Возможно, что информация пришла через соц.страны, где свободы было побольше.

----------


## Dravida das

просто офигеть !

----------


## Alekcei

> Я уже писала, какие там есть небольшие расхождения - в ходе лилы и звучании части мантры (Хари вместо Харе).


Кстати, в аудио-записи джапы Прабхупады то же слышится "Хари".

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Скорее всего, постановка сделана благодаря Н.М.Сазановой

*Наталья Михайловна Сазанова* 
_российский востоковед, индолог, филолог_ 
(19 января 1932 - 17 апреля 2006)

"В 1954 году окончила восточное отделение исторического факультета МГУ и после 4-х лет работы по распределению в Государственной библиотеке иностранной литературы перешла на работу преподавателем в Институт стран Азии и Африки при МГУ. Поступила в аспирантуру к профессору А. М. Дьякову, и в 1962 году защитила кандидатскую диссертацию, посвященную драматургии основателя литературного языка хинди Бхаратенду Харишчандры. Докторская диссертация Н. М. Сазановой была посвящена исследованиям творческого наследия средневекового индийского поэта-бхакты Сурдаса (1478—1582), принадлежавшего к валлабха-сампрадае. 

Во время своего пребывания во Вриндаване в начале 1970-х годов, Н. М. Сазанова давала уроки хинди Джорджу Харрисону и встречалась с основателем Международного общества сознания Кришны Бхактиведантой Свами Прабхупадой".

Некоторые ее работы: 
- Сазанова Н. М. «Океан поэзии» Сурдаса. — М.: Московский Государственный университет, 1973. — 311 с.
- Sazanova N. M. Surdas Krishnayana. — Leipzig und Weimar: Gustav Kiepenheuer Verlag, 1978. — 108 p.
- Сазанова Н. М. Некоторые особенности поэзии бхакти XVI в. На языке брадж (К вопросу о становлении и кришнаитского бхакти на брадже) // Литература Индии. — М.: Наука, 1979. — С. 65-71.
- Сазанова Н. М. Поэзия расиков XVI в. на брадже // Сборник: Проблемы Восточной филологии. (Посвящение памяти профессора Любови Дмитриевны Позднеевой). — М.: Московский Государственный Университет, 1979. — С. 114—121.
- «Нет жизни без Кришны. Из средневековой индийской поэзии» / Под ред. Сазановой Н. М. — М.: МГУ, 1992. — 302 с.
- «Кабир. Грандхавали» (Собрание) / Пер. с браджа и комментарий Гафуровой Н. Б. Введение Гафуровой Н. Б. и Сазановой Н. М. Ответственный ред. Сазанова Н. М. — М.: Наука, ГРВЛ, 1992. — 143 с.
- «Литература Востока в средние века: Тексты» / Под ред. Сазановой Н. М. — М.: МГУ, Сиринъ, 1996. — 480 с.
- Сазанова Н. М. Сур Дас // Литература Востока в средние века: Тексты / Под ред. Сазановой Н. М. — М.: МГУ, Сиринъ, 1996. — С. 296—300.
- Сазанова Н. М. Образ бхакта в «житиях 84 вишнуитов» // На семи языках Индостана. Памяти Сухочёва А. С. — М.: Институт Востоковедения РАН, 2002. — С. 44-63.



http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D1%E0%...EB%EE%E2%ED%E0




..............................



2 Декабря 2005 г. » Культура



*«Харрисон был способным учеником»*

О встречах с «Тихим битлом» впервые рассказывает профессор МГУ Наталья САЗАНОВА

ВАДИМ ДЫШКАНТ



*В эти дни армия битломанов чтит память самого скромного и самого загадочного из ливерпульской четверки, умершего четыре года назад. Своим парадоксальным прозвищем «Тихий битл» Джордж Харрисон обязан восточной философии и культуре. То, что поначалу было для него лишь увлечением, с годами стало мировоззрением. Свой прах музыкант завещал развеять над священной рекой Ганг. Доктор филологических наук, профессор МГУ Наталья САЗАНОВА в начале 70-х не только общалась с Харрисоном в Индии, но и обучала его языку хинди. «Я был чрезвычайно счастлив познакомиться с вами. Вы произвели на меня колоссальное впечатление», – написал в дневнике учительницы благодарный ученик.*

– Юмор ситуации, – вспоминает Наталья Михайловна, – в том, что я не знала, кто такой Харрисон, как, впрочем, и что такое «Битлз». Передо мной был очень обаятельный молодой человек, он постоянно ходил к своему духовному наставнику Шри Шриле Прабхупаде, занимался музицированием. У меня же во Вриндаване (священном для индуистов и буддистов городе. – «НИ») были свои дела. И лишь когда я вернулась в Москву и показала в МГУ студентам привезенные фотографии, один мальчик вдруг закричал: «Боже мой, да это Харрисон!» Узнав, что на одном из концертов он посвятил мне песню, ребята пришли в экстаз. После этого я начала слушать музыку «Битлз» – и вновь убедилась, насколько Джордж талантлив. Потом он прислал мне в подарок книжку о Кришне со своим предисловием...

*– Это предисловие заканчивается словами, которые знают все битломаны: Give peace a chance! All you need is love! – «Дайте миру шанс! Все, что вам нужно, – это любовь!» Наталья Михайловна, а кто вас познакомил с Джорджем?*

– Он появился во Вриндаване с Рави Шанкаром, у которого учился игре на ситаре. Рави представил нас друг другу без каких-то комментариев. На Джордже был американский клетчатый пиджак, а снизу индийская хламида, волосы завязаны сзади в хвост. Мы с Шанкаром общались на хинди, Харрисон при этом не понимал ни слова. Вот он и обратился ко мне с просьбой дать ему несколько уроков.

*– Харрисон был способным учеником?*

– У него же был абсолютный слух. Он учил хинди недолго – мои студенты изучают язык шесть лет, а наши занятия длились месяца четыре, и то нерегулярно. Но разговорный язык Джордж схватывал на лету. Ему ничего не стоило запомнить какой-нибудь бхаджан (духовное песнопение. – «НИ») и тут же его исполнить. Я была свидетелем того, как быстро он освоил такой непростой инструмент, как вина, и, пораженная, спросила: «Джордж, а вы вообще-то чем занимаетесь?» Харрисон ужасно смутился – к тому времени его известность во всем мире достигла апогея. «Вообще-то я профессиональный музыкант», – ответил Джордж, на что я заметила: «Оно и видно, хорошо играете». Рави Шанкар на это лишь усмехнулся. Я же как ни в чем не бывало добавила, что раз Джордж музыкант, пусть нам концерты дает. И он согласился! Один из концертов, который они с Шанкаром устроили для нескольких друзей, в том числе и меня, лунной ночью в безлюдном месте на берегу реки Ямуны, был просто потрясающим. Они играли втроем – Шанкар, Харрисон и какой-то индийский флейтист, – и ничего подобного я не слышала.

*– И никто эти концерты не записывал?*

– Нет, конечно. Магнитофоны были еще редкостью. Сегодня я очень жалею, что у меня в то время не было всех этих устройств. Единственное, что осталось, – фотослайды.

*– Насколько серьезно Харрисон, осваивая игру на индийских инструментах, интересовался восточной философией?*

– Мы никак не могли в разговорах с ним обойти философию, я же занималась кришнаитским бхакти (религиозное течение, провозглашающее равенство всех, а не только индийцев, перед Богом. – «НИ»). Я, как могла, разъясняла Джорджу связь музыки с бхакти, говорила, что, поскольку все в мире связано, не может существовать текст отдельно и музыка отдельно. Не знаю, много ли он книг по индийской философии прочитал, но с «Бхагавад-Гитой», по крайней мере, был основательно знаком. У него был не праздный или прикладной интерес к индийской духовности – например, я видела, как он читал на четках мантры, медитировал. Ну и, потом, он постоянно общался со Шрилой Прабхупадой. Не раз я присутствовала при их встречах и могу сказать, что Джордж всегда очень внимательно слушал, что говорил ему гуру.

*– Наталья Михайловна, согласны ли вы с тем, что активный интерес к Востоку, наблюдаемый в последние десятилетия, – «мода для умников», разочаровавшихся в христианстве? Еще говорят, что, не возникни в конце 60-х движения хиппи, не будь Харрисона – и никакого интереса бы не было.*

– Нет, интерес существовал всегда. Индия с древних времен считалась страной чудес, но закрытой для Запада. В двадцатом веке ситуация изменилась. Мне кажется вполне естественным, что в наше время люди ищут новый духовный опыт, которым Индия во все времена была богата. Другое дело, что кастовая система не позволяла перейти в индуизм тем, кто родился не индусом. Но сегодняшние религиозные движения, такие как кришнаизм, позволяют и западным людям приобщиться к древним духовным ценностям. А то, что в этом какую-то роль сыграл Джордж, – разве написанные им песни дают основания усомниться в искренности?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Спасибо Говардхандхари д.  за ссылку

(в теме "Карел Готт поет Харе Кришна" http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post116175 )




13 декабря 2012, 17:30, блоги на Эхо Москвы 

_Борис Тираспольский
писатель, интернет-издатель_



*«Музыку надо вдыхать, как воздух»
Памяти Рави Шанкара*

 Смерть великого музыканта и духовного гения Рави Шанкара - для меня очень личная потеря. Умом понимаю - ушел Рави Шанкар в тот мир, который ВЕСЬ - ЕГО МУЗЫКА. А сердцу - больно, хоть он был тоже «у времени в плену», а как всякий большой художник, ЖИЛ ГАРМОНИЕЙ ВСЕЛЕННОЙ.

Для меня уход Рави Шанкара не только боль, но и «светлая печаль»: возможность вспомнить и помянуть добрым словом и его самого и моих замечательных друзей и знакомых, многих из которых уже тоже нет в этом мире. Благодаря этим людям я в ранней молодости прикоснулся к уникальной культуре Индии и познакомился лично с Рави Шанкаром, который называл меня ни больше, ни меньше. как «русским Кришной».

Дело в том, что в 1972 года я начал собирать материалы и писать пьесу для Детской редакции Всесоюзного Радио «Сказание о Кришне» по мотивам поэмы «Сур Сагар» средневекового индийского поэта и духовного подвижника Сур Даса. Спектакль в моей постановке вышел в эфир в 1974 году. Вскоре фирма грампластинок «Мелодия» выпустила два виниловых диска под названием «Сказание Сур Даса».

В этом музыкальном спектакле были заняты превосходные и любимые мною актеры: Георгий Павлович Менглет, Маргарита Корабельникова, Роза Магагонова, Антонина Дмитриева, Юрий Дубов... На флейте вдохновенно играл Владимир Корнеев, которому не менее вдохновенно вторил на различных восточных инструментах мой давний товарищ и многосторонне одаренный Феликс Иванов. Музыку к спектаклю написал композитор Томас Карганов. А детский хор Всесоюзного радио и телевидения (сейчас трудно в это поверить) пел на всю Советскую страну: “Хари-Кришна, Хари-Кришна, Кришна, Кришна, Хари, Хари...”    

Научным консультантом этой работы была выдающийся литературовед-индолог и глубокий знаток поэзии Сур Даса Наталья Михайловна Сазанова. Через общего друга - Святослава Николаевича Рериха Наталья Михайловна послала в подарок Рави Шанкару наше «Сказание Сур Даса». Наверно, спектакль понравился Рави Шанкару. Потому, может, и назвал он меня «русским Кришной», когда во время его гастролей в Москве меня представили ему.

Произошло это в достаточно необычной и редкой обстановке. Мой добрый знакомый - композитор и теоретик музыки, профессор Московской консерватории Джиованни Михайлов - друг Рави Шанкара, пригласил меня на запись музыки Рави Шанкара в студию грамзаписи. Там я впервые услышал Рави Шанкара «живьем». Но играл он не на сцене в концертном зале, а в интимной обстановке для «близких и друзей». Более того, мне повезло - я оказался сидящим буквально «на носу» у Рави Шанкара и его музыкантов.

Впечатление было ошеломляющее. Я слушал не просто замечательную музыку в виртуозном исполнении. Это было настоящее священнодействие: духовное погружение в мир Гармонии, Любви, Красоты и Радости, о котором Рави Шанкар не просто от кого-то слышал. Он сам был плотью от плоти и кровью от крови этого Духовного Мира. В какой-то момент я посмотрел на лица людей в студии. Музыка Рави Шанкара преобразила их. Музыка была живым чудотворством, свидетелем и участником которого становились ВСЕ ПРИСУТСТВУЮШИЕ.

После окончания записи Джиованни Михайлов подвел меня к Рави Шанкару и сказал: «Это тот самый драматург и режиссер, который поставил «Сказание о Кришне». Тогда-то Рави Шанкар полу-шутя, полу-серьезно произнес: «Так это вы - русский Кришна». И еще добавил фразу, которая стала для меня духовным заветом на всю жизнь: 

«Я заметил - вы правильно слушаете музыку: не только ушами, но и дыханием. Музыку надо вдыхать, как воздух, и обязательно делать это как можно чаще».

В последний раз я встретился с Рави Шанкаром на его концерте в Детройте. Зал был полон. Играл Рави Шанкар, как всегда, вдохновенно. А ведь ему было тогда под 80! После концерта я зашел за кулисы поздороваться и поблагодарить его. Мы вспомнили общих знакомых и друзей. Я напомнил Рави Шанкару о нашем разговоре в Москве. Он с грустью и очень искренно сказал мне: «Я помню этот вечер, но я уже не могу играть так, как я играл 25 лет назад: дышать становиться все труднее.»

Теперь, после ухода Рави Шанкара, нам всем осталось только одно - «вдыхать» его чудотворную музыку в оцифрованных записях. «И обязательно делать это как можно чаще».



http://www.echo.msk.ru/blog/btiraspolsky/968114-echo/

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Надо же, я поставила заметку В. Дышканта о Наталье Сазановой ("Во время своего пребывания во Вриндаване в начале 1970-х годов Н. М. Сазанова давала уроки хинди Джорджу Харрисону и встречалась с основателем Международного общества сознания Кришны Бхактиведантой Свами Прабхупадой") в то же время, когда Борис Тираспольский опубликовал в блоге свои воспоминания и рассказал о ее роли в постановке. Это не то что совпадение, просто 11 декабря 2012 ушел Рави Шанкар.

И что получается...

Шрила Прабхупада встречается с Натальей Сазановой во Вриндаване. Скорее, после своей поездки в СССР. Она дает уроки хинди Харрисону (при этом она не знает, кто он : 

"Он учил хинди недолго – мои студенты изучают язык шесть лет, а наши занятия длились месяца четыре, и то нерегулярно. Но разговорный язык Джордж схватывал на лету. Ему ничего не стоило запомнить какой-нибудь бхаджан и тут же его исполнить. Я была свидетелем того, как быстро он освоил такой непростой инструмент, как вина, и, пораженная, спросила:«Джордж, а вы вообще-то чем занимаетесь?» Харрисон ужасно смутился – к тому времени его известность во всем мире достигла апогея. «Вообще-то я профессиональный музыкант», – ответил Джордж, на что я заметила: «Оно и видно, хорошо играете»). 

К тому времени она по крайней мере кандитат наук в МГУ и изучает бхакти. 

По возвращении она консультирует постановку спектакля и много чего еще создает (вот эта книга наверное у многих есть:  «Нет жизни без Кришны. Из средневековой индийской поэзии» / Под ред. Сазановой Н. М. — М.: МГУ, 1992)

Спектакль-то появился прямо по милости Шрилы Прабхупады и Харрисона (ну и Рави Шанкара и Рерихов наверное тоже).

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Н. Сазанова : "Лишь когда я вернулась в Москву и показала в МГУ студентам привезенные фотографии, один мальчик вдруг закричал: «Боже мой, да это Харрисон!» Узнав, что на одном из концертов он посвятил мне песню, ребята пришли в экстаз. После этого я начала слушать музыку «Битлз» – и вновь убедилась, насколько Джордж талантлив. Потом он прислал мне в подарок книжку о Кришне со своим предисловием."

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Еще немного про консультанта спектакля Н.М. Сазанову 
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post116874

Это объясняет, почему хор поет "Хари Кришна" - гуру по всей видимости, не успел объяснить русской ученице, только-только начавшей изучать мир бхакти, чем Хари отличается от Харе.

----------


## Дмитрий Владимирович

А где сейчас можно посмотреть этот спектакль? :shok:  Прежняя ссылка не доступна. :cray:  Кто в курсе? :vanca calpa:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

http://staroeradio.ru/audio/9060



Автор пьесы и режисёр - Б.Тираспольский
Музыка - Т.Корганова
Исполнители:
Сур Дас - Семён Гушанский
Первый мальчик (Кришна) - Маргарита Корабельникова
Второй мальчик (Бальрама) - Бронислава Захарова
Акрура - Сергей Гражданкин
Канса - Георгий Менглет
Деваки - Роза Макагонова
Васудева - Юрий Дубов
Вишну - Николай Алексеев
Нанда - Борис Левинсон
Яшода - Антонина Дмитриева
Путана - Елена Озерцова
Сокатасур - Яков Беленький
Судама - Татьяна Курьянова
Озёрный змей - Михаил Львов
Пастушка - Лия Ахеджакова
Радха - Людмила Долгорукова
Группа хора мальчиков Московского хорового училища
Ансамбль солистов Большого симфонического оркестра
Центрального телевидения и Всесоюзного радио
Дирижёр Александр Корнеев
Запись 1969г.

СТЕРЕО С50-11031-34
Комплект из двух пластинок
Цена 3руб. 30коп.


___________________

Ссылка для скачивания:
http://narod.ru/disk/12299001001/ska...e-mp3.rar.html

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*Автор пьесы и режиссёр - Б.Тираспольский*
Известный постановщик советских радиоспектаклей 



*Композитор - Корганов, Томас Иосифович*



Известный композитор, заслуженный деятель искусств России, лауреат премии Москвы, кавалер ордена Дружбы.

Воспитанник Московской государственной консерватории им. П.И. Чайковского (1947-1955 гг.), где его учителями были В.Я.Шебалин, И.В.Способин, В.А.Цуккерман, С.С.Богатырев.

Среди его сочинений опера «Пятнадцатилетний капитан» (по роману Жюля Верна), оратория «Я живу на свете» для детского хора и оркестра, кантата «Маленькие сцены на улицах большого города», поэма «Праздничная музыка», Концерт для симфонического оркестра, Концерт для трубы с оркестром, Сюита для малого состава оркестра в 7-и частях.

19.11.2010, интервью :

Большое внимание Томас Корганов уделяет хоровой музыке – начиная с Лирического хорового цикла на стихи Аветика Исаакяна, написанного в студенческие годы и ставшего хрестоматийным, и кончая монументальной хоровой симфонией «Давид Сасунский» (по мотивам армянского эпоса. Т.Корганов много и плодотворно работает в камерном жанре: им созданы два струнных квартета, вокальный цикл на стихи С.Щипачева, сонаты для скрипки, альта, флейты, гобоя с фортепиано, концертный дуэт для флейты и фортепиано, камерные ансамбли для струнных и духовых инструментов, Триптих для органа и Альбом фортепианных пьес (24 пьесы в 3-х тетрадях).

Он – автор фундаментального (и единственного на сегодняшний день) теоретического исследования «Кино и музыка», лауреат международных, всесоюзных и всероссийских конкурсов хоровой музыки. Недавно композитор был у нас в гостях и любезно согласился ответить на наши вопросы.





> - Какую часть в Вашей музыке можно назвать духовным обращением? Известно, что в произведениях великих композиторов незримо присутствует божественная составляющая. Как её Вы чувствуете?
> 
> - Во все времена (и это особенно касается европейской традиции) наряду с бытовой, массовой, развлекательной музыкой существовала серьёзная, высокая, сложная, так называемая большая музыка. Вся она в той или иной степени изначально связана с духовным началом. И хотя непосредственно церковной музыки я никогда не сочинял, музыка, к которой я обращался, наполнена духовным содержанием, и в своей органичной основе – это разговор с Богом. что каждый настоящий художник внутренне неизбежно стремится к тому, чтобы осуществить в своём творчестве разговор с Богом.
> 
> 
> - Как быть с музыкальным искусством при сегодняшних рыночных отношениях?
> 
> - Большая музыка, как и все большое искусство, вообще, не является коммерцией. Настоящий художник исходит не из потребностей рынка, а из иных, куда более индивидуальных высоких духовных побуждений. Раньше это понимали умные меценаты и материально поддерживали художников. Сейчас их роль во многом взяло на себя государство, правда, наряду с частными фирмами. Кстати, в советское время художник, композитор, писатель худо-бедно мог финансово существовать, опираясь лишь на собственное творчество, даже не приспосабливаясь к потребностям массового искусства, которое оплачивалось куда лучше. Теперь об этом напрочь забыто. Теперь главное – коммерция, а художественное творчество – то ли хобби, то ли бесполезная забава, то ли просто никому не нужная роскошь.



Род. 6 июля 1925 в Баку. Композитор. В 1952 окончил теоретико-композиторский ф-т Моск. конс., в 1955—аспирантуру (рук. В. А. Цуккерман). В 1951—1955 там же занимался по кл. композиции В. Я. Шебалина. Автор статей, в т. ч. "Грант Григорян" (в кн.: Грант Григорян. Воспоминания, очерки, статьи. М., 1971), "В. Тормис" ("МЖ", 1974, № 14), "В. Шебалин" ("СМ", 1977, № 6).

Соч.: для хора и симф. оpк. — оратория Я живу на свете (сл. Э. Мошковской, 1972); для симф. орк.. — Весенняя сюита (1956), Маленькая сюита (1968); для трубы и симф. орк. — Концерт (1977); Струн. квартет (1960); для скр. и ф-п. — Соната (1953); для флейты и ф-п. — Соната (1977); для ф-п. — 24 пьесы разных степеней трудности (1970—1976); для органа — Прелюдия, Токката, Постлюдия (1976); для хора (солистов) и ф-п. (инстр. ансамбля) — Я тоже буду шофером (маленькие сцены на улицах большого города, сл. Э. Мошковской, 1977); для голоса и ф-п. — 5 стихотворений С. Щипачева (1963), романсы на сл. О. Шираза, А. Граши; для хора — Лирический хоровой цикл (сл. А. Исаакяна, 1960), Я со звездами рядом (сл. Э. Мошковской, 1966), Радуга (сл. Б. Дубровина, 1967), Четыре настроения (сл. Б. Дубровина, Ф. Искандера, А. Твардовского, 1968), 3 дет. хора (сл. Б. Дубровина, Л. Некрасовой, 1968), Человек (сл. Л. Мартынова, В. Шефнера, Б. Дубровина, 1970), 5 картин (сл. Э. Мошковской, 1970), 3 прелюдии и фуги (1972—1975); песни, в т. ч. дет.; музыка к драм. спектаклям, в т. ч. "Дон-Кихот ведет бой" (МХАТ); музыка к фильмам; музыка к радиопостановкам, в т. ч. "Самый правдивый человек" (1975), *"Сказание о Кришне" (1977)*; обр. греческих и датских песен для детей.

Лит. соч.: Кино и музыка. Исследование (совм. с И. Д. Фроловым). М., 1964.









*Некоторые актеры, озвучившие спектакль*




*Дэваки - Роза Макагонова*

Окончила Всесоюзный государственный институт кинематографии (1951, мастерская С. Юткевича и М. Ромма). В 1951-1990 - актриса Театра-студии киноактера.
Заслуженная артистка РСФСР (1976).

http://kino-teatr.ru/kino/acter/w/sov/2616/bio/










*Яшода - Антонина Дмитриева*

Антонина Ивановна Дмитриева. Блистательная аткриса театра Анатолия Эфроса, верная хранительница памяти великого Мастера. Жена прославленного конферансье Евгения Кравинского и мать актера Константина Кравинского. Из известных более юному поколению - роль учителя пения в "Приключениях Электроника".
Народная артистка России.

http://kino-teatr.ru/kino/acter/w/sov/1281/works/









*Первый мальчик (Кришна) - Маргарита Корабельникова*

В 1953 году окончила театральное училище им.Щукина. Работала в московском Театре им.Ермоловой, затем в московском Драматическом театре. С 1956 года - на Киностудии им. Горького.
Участвовала в постановках Николая Литвинова, записывала пластинки и вскоре оказалась на "Союзмультфильме". Озвучивала м/ф "Умка", "Королевство кривых зеркал" и мн. др.

http://kino-teatr.ru/kino/acter/w/sov/24741/bio/












*Второй мальчик (Бальрама) - Бронислава Захарова*

В 1961 году окончила студию при Центральном Детском Театре (курс М.О.Кнебель). Играла в Театре Сатиры, МХАТе, в Новом Московском драматическом театре. Из известных детям - роль медсестры в "Белый Бим - черное ухо".
Заслуженная артистка РСФСР (1990).

http://kino-teatr.ru/kino/acter/w/ros/9745/works/












*Радха - Людмила Долгорукова*

Заслуженная артистка России. Актриса Московского театра им. Н.В.Гоголя, в 1961г. окончила актерский факультет ГИТИС, курс Н.а. РСФСР Г. Конского. Сотрудничает с Театром на Юго-Западе с 1986 года.
Заслуженная артистка России.
Лауреат премии Московского комсомола.
В 2000г. награждена медалью ордена "За заслуги перед Отечеством" II степени.

http://kino-teatr.ru/kino/acter/w/sov/1304/bio/












*Пастушка - Лия Ахеджакова*

Окончила Государственный институт театрального искусства им. А. В. Луначарского (1962). С 1961 - актриса МТЮЗа, с 1977 - театра "Современник".
Заслуженная артистка РСФСР (1970).
Народная артистка России (1994).

http://www.kinoexpert.ru/index.asp?comm=5&kw=341












*Путана - Елена Озерцова*

http://kino-teatr.ru/kino/acter/w/sov/8561/bio/













*Вишну - Николай Алексеев*

В 1952 году закончил Школу-студию МХАТ, курс И. М. Раевского.
С 1953 по 1983 г. - актер МХАТа.
Занимался преподавательской деятельностью. С 1973 года - проректор, ректор школы-студии МХАТ (1980-1983).
Заслуженный артист РСФСР (1967).

http://kino-teatr.ru/kino/acter/m/sov/25825/bio/











*Канса - Георгий Менглет*

Выдающийся театральный актёр, премьер Московского театра сатиры, блистательный исполнитель характерных ролей.
Народный артист РСФСР (1956).
Народный артист СССР (1974).
Лауреат Государственной премии России.

http://kino-teatr.ru/kino/acter/m/sov/2805/bio/











*Сокатасур - Яков Беленький*

Блестящий мастер дубляжа. Голос - особеный, колоритный.
Дубляж стал основным ремеслом Якова Беленького. Им были озвучены сотни ролей в зарубежных фильмах и фильмах союзных республик. Начиная с 1959 года, Яков Сергеевич стал сниматься в небольших ролях и эпизодах, изображая чаще всего сказочных персонажей и представителей различных национальностей (напр. Джагу в "Бродяге").

http://kino-teatr.ru/kino/acter/m/sov/15242/bio/













*Нанда - Борис (Бернгард) Левинсон*

http://kino-teatr.ru/kino/acter/m/sov/20149/bio/













*Озёрный змей - Михаил Львов (Коган)*

Народный артист РСФСР (1981).

http://kino-teatr.ru/kino/acter/m/sov/27383/bio/



Компиляция (С)
впервые опубликовано на http://www.gurudeva.ru/forum/index.php
12 ноя - 5 дек 2011

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*Дирижёр спектакля Александр Корнеев*



Александр Васильевич Корнеев (1930—2010[1]) — советский и российский флейтист, дирижёр, музыкальный педагог. Профессор МГК имени П. И. Чайковского и ГМПИ имени М. М. Ипполитова-Иванова. Народный артист РСФСР (1987). «Золотая флейта» России.

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A...B2%D0%B8%D1%87




> *Чародей флейты*
> 
> № 2 (1216), март 2003
> 
> Александр Корнеев – один из крупнейших флейтистов современности, блестящий виртуоз, артист яркого и самобытного таланта. «Золотой флейтой» России называют его в нашей стране и во всем мире. А. Корнеев много концертирует как солист-флейтист. Его искусству аплодировали в Венгрии, Германии, Чехии, Югославии, Японии, США, Канаде, Турции, Мальте, Марокко, Норвегии, Дании, Швеции, Финляндии, Англии, Голландии, Италии, Болгарии, Румынии, Корее. Он играл в ансамбле со многими великими музыкантами, среди них – С. Рихтер, Д. Ойстрах, Л. Оборин, Э. Гилельс, М. Ростропович, Д. Шафран, Т. Николаева, А. Гедике, Е. Бандровка-Турска… Около 30 лет (с 1949 г.) проработал А. В. Корнеев в Большом симфоническом оркестре, выступал с крупнейшими дирижерами, такими, как Н. Голованов, А. Гаук, С. Самосуд, А. Мелик-Пашаев, Е. Мравинский, Г. Рождественский, Б. Хайкин, Е. Светланов, В. Ферреро, К. Цекки, Л. Стоковский, Г. Абендрот, Ш. Мюнш и др. Музыкант имеет почетный сертификат Карнеги-Холл – «Лучший педагог». В 1997 г. А. В. Корнееву присвоено звание Лауреата премии мэрии Москвы.
> 
> 15 февраля 2003 г. в Малом зале Московской государственной консерватории состоялся замечательный концерт двух выдающихся музыкантов – Александра Корнеева (флейта) и Алексея Наседкина (фортепьяно). В концерте также принял участие камерный оркестр «Садко» (художественный руководитель и дирижер – заслуженный артист России Сергей Остапенко). Программа концерта целиком была посвящена творчеству Моцарта. В первом отделении прозвучали три Сонаты для флейты и фортепиано, во втором А. Наседкин исполнил Adagio си минор для фортепиано, затем слушатели могли насладиться музыкой Концерта ре мажор для флейты с оркестром в исполнении А. Корнеева и камерного оркестра.
> 
> Исполнение сонат покорило слушателей тонкой, корректной и стилистически точной интерпретацией, где все было органично – логика выстраиваемой музыкальной формы, гармоничная упорядоченность целого и деталей, глубина мышления, завораживающее звучание инструментов, безупречный художественный вкус. Ре мажорный концерт для флейты с оркестром стал достойным завершением вечера. В эффектной сольной каденции раскрылись блестящие технические возможности А. Корнеева – исполнителя-виртуоза, истинного чародея флейты, интонирующего безупречно точно и обладающего волшебным звуком. На бис прозвучало Adagio из струнного квартета, вызвавшее несомненную стилистическую ассоциацию со знаменитой арией Орфея из одноименной оперы Глюка. Мелодия печальная и прекрасная, подобная пению ангелов, в который раз заставила задуматься о первоистоках и высшем предназначении Музыки – *искусства, славящего Бога*.
> ...

----------


## Дмитрий Владимирович

Болшое спасибо, Раджа Кумари даси. Намас те. :vanca calpa:  Хари бол!!! :kirtan:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Рассказывает студентка Н.М.Сазановой (чей день рождения был бы завтра): 


Сегодня один человек вдруг сообщил мне, что умерла Сазанова Наталья Михайловна. Я до сих пор надеюсь на то, что он ошибся. Я могла бы ограничиться только этой строчкой, но мне почему-то так хочется, чтобы вы узнали о ней. Поэтому, пожалуйста, прочитайте до конца.

Она была моей любимой преподавательницей ИСАА, самым адекватным человеком на индийской кафедре. Она поссорилась с Захарьиным, сказав ему, что институт это для студентов, а не для преподавателей. Для нашей кафедры это - революционная мысль. С тех пор они с Захарьиным не разговаривали. Она учила нас любить Индию, в то время как другие делали всё, чтобы мы её разлюбили. В свои семьдесят четыре года она была в курсе всех событий и у неё был какой-то такой современный взгляд на вещи: она была первой из нашего института, от кого я услышала, что на западе очень правильная система образования, что нужно выбирать лекции по желанию, а не по указке. Она очень забавно отзывалась о девочках, которые пишут у неё диплом, говорила: "Ой, девчонки, они такие напряжённые, такие буквоедки, то ли дело мальчики: говорят, Наталья Михайловна, что-то я все выходные протусил, не смог вам написать часть диплома, и т.д." 

Потом я помню, она меня предупреждала, чтобы я не очень увлекалась шиваизмом, потому что у женщин другая дхарма - служить мужчине. Ещё она всех студентов заставляла ударять по лбу фигурку Баба-джи, это такая фигурка святого, которого надо приветствовать и прощаться с ним, когда приходишь и уходишь от неё.

Она преподавала хинди самому Джорджу Харрисону, когда встретила его в ашраме в Индии, она была простая советская учительница, и не знала, как выглядят знаменитые Битлы, а он просто скромно подошёл и попросил её научить его азам хинди. Она была знакома с бывшим премьер-министром Индии, когда тот ещё не подался в политику, а был в общем-то неплохим поэтом, и она его по-дружески отговаривала не ходить в политику.

К ней перебегали почти все студенты, не выдержав академизма всех остальных преподавателей кафедры. В Индии она переболела какой-то редкой болезнью и к концу своей жизни уже не могла ходить. Но к ней продолжали приходить студенты.

И я приходила к ней после пятого курса просто поговорить, рассказать о своих успехах, спросить совета, потом я как-то перестала ей звонить. Потом вернулась из Индии и опять позвонила, я должна была идти к ней на вот этих выходных в гости, подарить ей смешного Ганешу, показать ей фотографии из Индии, должна была ей сегодня звонить договариваться. А её больше нет. Причём я говорила с ней ровно неделю назад, и она так радовалась тому, что я пошла работать в посольстве, находила кучу плюсов в этой работе, она даже воодушевила меня, и я сама немножко полюбила свою работу заочно.

Мы думали, что я пойду к ней в аспирантуру заниматься гендерными исследованиями по теме "мужчина и женщина в индийской семье". Нет. Это никогда теперь не будет.

Она предупреждала меня не отзываться о ней плохо, потому что какой-то йогин заколдовал её. Вам это кажется странным, а мне это кажется естественным. Вы знаете, мне совсем не верится, что её больше нет. Потому что слово смерть никак не ассоциируется с ней. И потом она наверняка переродилась. И я не могу грустить, хотя почему-то печатаю вот это и плачу. Я общалась с ней весь третий курс на лекциях и немного после пятого, но я считаю её одним из своих главных учителей в жизни.

Я не хочу вас поучать, но я желаю всем, чтобы в каждом из нас никогда не умирала вот такая Наталья Михайловна. Иначе жить бессмысленно. Не говорите гадостей, улыбайтесь, жизнь ведь она совершенна в каждый миг. И Сазанова это знала. 
Светлая память.

25.4.2006


http://klarucha.livejournal.com/73652.html

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Махмуд Эсамбаев упоминает Кришну  (1973)

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

В похожем видео, объясняя танец, говорит : "...и Бог нас благословит - Кришна - Своей свирелью" 




*Махмуд Алисултанович Эсамбаев* 
(15 июля 1924, с. Старые Атаги, Чеченская автономная область, РСФСР — 7 января 2000, Москва, Россия) 
— советский чеченский артист балета, эстрадный танцовщик, актёр, хореограф и балетмейстер. Народный артист РСФСР, Народный артист СССР (1974). Герой Социалистического Труда (1984). Имеет Орден "За заслуги перед Отечеством" III степени, Орден Дружбы народов, Орден Отечественной войны 2-й степени, трижды лауреат различных международных конкурсов. В честь М. А. Эсамбаева назван астероид 4195 (Esambaev), открытый 19 сентября 1982 Л.И.Черных.

Однажды в зале Чайковского Махмудом Эсамбаевым был исполнен *Золотой бог* . Посол Индии Кришна Менон поинтересовался: сколько времени готовился номер и был очень удивлен, что номер Эсамбаев готовил всего 20 дней, а посол подумал, что 8 лет. Он сказал про Махмуда Эсамбаева, что тот очень необыкновенный танцовщик.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Мосфильм 1958 


Фильм исторического, философского и религиозного содержания. Это время хрущевской оттепели, в 1955 по распоряжению Н.Хрущева открывается памятник Афанасию Никитину в Твери, Хрущев называет путешественника "Никита", наверное имея в виду себя.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Всего за несколько лет до явления Господа Чайтаньи Афанасий Никитин побывал в Индии.  Брахманы "не пустили его в храм", но народный поэт - сута - их пристыдил истинной философией и провел )  

Индийцы пару минут поют в этой сцене у храма "Джай джай Рама-Кришна Хари". 
После фамилии суперзвезды советского кино Олега Стриженова https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Стриже...ндрович - 
фамилия индийского актера "...Кришна" 





В комментариях пишут : 
Subtitle please, please,please ! - сделайте же субтитры пожалуйста!!!

I very much enjoyed it. great movie. One of my top five classic Russian Films - великолепный фильм, один из моих любимых пяти русских классических фильмов

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

А в каком году БГ впервые спел на публике Харе Кришна Маха-мантру, где-то в 1992-1993 или раньше?

----------


## Алексей Ж.

Спасибо, замечательно.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

_Рерих Николай Константинович (1874 - 1947)_ 
Кришна. Весна в Кулу. *1929*
Холст, темпера. 74 x 118 см
Музей Н.К.Рериха, Нью-Йорк, США


http://www.art-catalog.ru/picture.php?id_picture=6864
http://www.art-catalog.ru/data_pictu...re/29/6864.jpg

К северу от долины Кулу поднимаются пики основной цепи Гималаев. Священная долина лежит, скрытая, на границе Лахула и Тибета, образуя самую северную часть Пенджаба. Самые значительные имена и события собраны в этой благотворной долине. Она называется Серебряной долиной. Зимой ли, когда снег искрится, или весной, когда все фруктовые деревья покрыты снежно-белыми цветами, долина одинаково хорошо заслуживает свое название.

В Серебряной долине Великий Пастух призывал к жизни все живые существа серебряными звуками своей флейты. Он зовет к радости. И яблоневые, грушевые, вишневые, сливовые деревья откликаются на призыв буйным цветением. Ивовые деревья раскрывают пушистые цветы, абрикосовые деревья стали сиреневыми. Ореховое дерево покрывается желтыми цветами, и, как исцеляющий нектар, течет ароматный живительный сок деодаров. Под яблонями, покрытыми розовым цветом, вечный Кришна на своей флейте играет свои божественные песни возрождения.  

http://www.centre.smr.ru/win/pics/pic0008/p0008.htm




_Рерих Святослав Николаевич (1904-1993)_ 
Дамодар Кунд. *1943*
Государственный музей Востока, Москва (временно) 





_Рерих Святослав Николаевич_
 Священная флейта III. *1955*
Холст, темпера. 91 x 154.
Государственный музей Востока, Москва

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

_Рерих Святослав Николаевич_ (1904-1993)
Елена Ивановна Рерих. *1937*
Холст, масло. 130,8 х 133,4.
Музей Николая Рериха, Нью-Йорк



http://www.centre.smr.ru/win/pics/pic0204/p0204_800.htm

Многие видели эту картину... а кто-нибудь замечал на ней мурти Кришны ?

----------


## Алексей Ж.

> _Рерих Святослав Николаевич_ (1904-1993)
> Елена Ивановна Рерих. *1937*
> Холст, масло. 130,8 х 133,4.
> Музей Николая Рериха, Нью-Йорк
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.centre.smr.ru/win/pics/pic0204/p0204_800.htm
> 
> Многие видели эту картину... а кто-нибудь замечал на ней мурти Кришны ?


конечно замечали

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Это ссылка на сайт с их философией, и про Кришну там, увы, не говорится. 
Если интересно обсудить их философию, можете открыть свою тему, а здесь это оффтоп.
Здесь тема про то, как Кришна проявлялся у нас во времена СССР.

----------


## Алексей Ж.

> Это ссылка на сайт с их философией, и про Кришну там, увы, не говорится. 
> Если интересно обсудить их философию, можете открыть свою тему, а здесь это оффтоп.
> Здесь тема про то, как Кришна проявлялся у нас во времена СССР.


это ютуб канал
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jt6U...4_Vu-GbS&index
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kil1...4_Vu-GbS&index
вот две аудиокниги напечатанные в СССР с этого канала

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Так это они сейчас разместили (спасибо конечно), а во времена СССР ютуба не было. 

Это тема про историю того, как Кришна проявлялся у нас во времена СССР, 
несмотря на железный занавес атеистического гос-ва.

----------


## Алексей Ж.

хорошо, не буду поощрять ваши темы впредь

----------

